# Suche httpd.conf auf meinem Server



## Swishell (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich gerade hier bei euch angemeldet und da mal schon ne frage.

bin auch zuerst die suchfunktion durchgegangen, dort war leider nichts richtiges dabei.

Wie kann ich ich httpd.conf auf meinem server finden?
Wo ist die genau versteckt?

Ich will nämlich einen .htaccess passwortschutz auf meinem server machen, der leider noch nicht so ganz funktioniert.
hab die dateien ".htaccess" und ".htpasswd" in einen ordner mit der datei geschoben, die ich schützen will.
wenn ich jetzt aber die datei aufrufe, kommt keine passwort-mask....

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.....



danke im voraus


----------



## xxenon (30. Mai 2004)

a) Keinen blassen Schimmer wo du nach der Datei suchst...  "mein Server" ist  das wirklich dein Server oder bloß Webspace bei  irgendeinem Provider?

b) Hier gibts auch ein eigenes Forum für  Webserver. Vielleicht kannst du ja aus den dort ansässigen Leuten was rauskriegen.

Regards...


----------



## xxenon (30. Mai 2004)

c)  Bei meinem XAMPP ist diese Datei im "/conf" Verzeichnis von Apache.


----------



## Swishell (30. Mai 2004)

Ja das ist mein bzw. der server eines bekannten von mir.
Auf jeden Fall keine einfacher Webspace ;-)

Trotzdem danke


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2004)

Du hast Zugriff auf eine Shell? Dann tippe "find / -name httpd.conf" ein.


----------

